# Glock Upgrade



## LongTabSigO (Feb 17, 2010)

Saw this link and thought you folks might find this intriguing:

http://www.ematactical.com/viewProduct.asp?ID=267&catID=376


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 17, 2010)

A pistol caliber PSD ??  Interesting design. :uhh:


----------



## Sierra Bravo (Feb 18, 2010)

I had one of their protos tricked out on my G30 throws pretty good, fairly accurate and very low recoil
fun little shooter, solid as a close range PSD just my .02


----------

